# 1.8L Borla Exhaust Price is Up



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

I just happened to be looking into a muffler setup for my 1.4L and found this catback exhaust for the 1.8L ($920):

Stainless Steel Cat-Back? System | 140352 | Chevrolet Cruze 1.8L 4cyl - BORLA - The World's Most Winning Exhaust


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...is it just _me_, or does that price sound a little _too steep_ for just two bent pipes and an over-grown soda-can with internal baffles?


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...is it just _me_, or does that price sound a little _too steep_ for just two bent pipes and an over-grown soda-can with internal baffles?


Indeed. But from anything I've ever seen from Borla or Magnaflow for a compact car generally sits around that price. Looks like there is a resonator in there too.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

$920... for 8hp...


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> $920... for 8hp...


And the award for least power gained for the greatest amount of money goes to...


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

Is it bad I still really want to get this? I really shouldn't spend that much for it though. Magnaflow and flowmaster will make something I'm sure. Competition means better pricing generally


----------



## Spaceme (Jan 20, 2011)

The exhaust actually costs $250. The rest of the price is for the "Borla" name.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Most high value brand name exhaust come with a price tag in this area however $920 is not worth it in my opinion. Normally you can find a premium built exhaust(cat-back) in the 7's. So like I said before. Wait for more products to eventually make their way to the Cruze and you'll have far better options and better pricing once the market is competitive.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...my *2¢* opinion:

* each pipe is worth maybe $100; 2 x $100 = $200
* resonator is worth maybe $150; 1 x $150 = $150
* 1-inlet muffler is worth maybe $200; 1 x $200 = $200
* total assembly is worth maybe: *$550*

...so, does this mean they're wanting $370 for that _chromed exhaust_ "tip" (wink,wink)???

...how would you call it?


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

doug thorley made an axleback for the 1.8 there gonna be makin a 1.4 soon sounds really nice and opens the car up a good amount theres a vid on youtube of my car to hear what it sounds like


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

We can get anyone about $75 off the borla website price on that.


----------

